# How Do I Make a Fox Tail?



## TheLittleSuzie (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to FCN in April and I really want to make a fox-tail to wear. All the patterns I see are either hard to understand or straight. I know how to machine and hand sew. I know how to sew darts. I also want an S shaped tail that's about 24 inches (2 feet) long.

Does anyone have a pattern or can tell me how to make one? 

Please and thank you~!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 3, 2012)

Find a fox and cut it off.

No muss no fuss and only mild cleanup required :V


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 3, 2012)

What I did was this:

First, create a simple pattern, like this, in whatever size you want.
Then, trace it onto whatever material you may be using for said tail twice to make two opposite halves.
Next, cut them out, pin them, and sew them together, leaving an opening through which you can turn the tail the right way out and stuff it.
Turn it the right way out, stuff it, and sew it up the rest of the way.
Last, find some way to attach it to a belt or belt loop. (I didn't do this part, because I just sewed it directly onto my fursuit.)

It may seem way too simple to be any good, but it'll turn out pretty cool if you do it right.  If you're making a multi-colored tail (I'm guessing you will), don't make the mistake of making the seam allowance too short between the different colored parts.  You'll need at least an inch all the way around, and I recommend sewing about half an inch away from the edge of the fabric, just to be safe.  No one wants their fox tail to end up looking too round at the end, like this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2012)

1. Get one of these
2. Find some way to hang the fuzzy part off of your ass
3. Wear with pride, knowing that somewhere there is a furry who paid fifty dollars for something that looks _worse_.


----------



## TheLittleSuzie (Mar 4, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Find a fox and cut it off.
> 
> No muss no fuss and only mild cleanup required :V




I live in South Eastern Michigan, the only foxes are on TV.


----------



## TheLittleSuzie (Mar 4, 2012)

Oooooooooh thank you so much~! To make a tip would I just draw out the pattern, cut the pattern where the tip is and then trace the tip on the tip-color and then the main part of the tail onto the main color? Then sew the tip onto the main part?

So 1/2 inch for sewing the tip and main part together and 1 inch for sewing the whole thing?


----------



## TheLittleSuzie (Mar 4, 2012)

Im allergic to some of the fibers on those and I would never wear one of those, they look kinda stupid.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 4, 2012)

TheLittleSuzie said:


> Oooooooooh thank you so much~! To make a tip would I just draw out the pattern, cut the pattern where the tip is and then trace the tip on the tip-color and then the main part of the tail onto the main color? Then sew the tip onto the main part?
> 
> So 1/2 inch for sewing the tip and main part together and 1 inch for sewing the whole thing?



Pretty much.  As I said, it's usually a good idea to leave an extra inch of material around the outside of the traced pattern for a seam allowance.  You can then sew them together 0.5"-1" away from the edge from the pieces you'v cut out.  Either way, it'll look fine, but for a multiple colored tail, I suggest 1", just to avoid any possible slight abnormalities in the tail's shape.


----------

